# HDTV w/ analogue audio output and HD tuner?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

We are ready to upgrade from out CRT HDTV to a new 42" LCD flat panel HDTV. I'm having a hard time finding a mid priced TV that has analogue audio output to feed a 2-ch stereo and built-in HD tuner for over-the-air HD programing (no cable or satellite signal for us, just over-the-air)

The 2 models I was interested in our budget w/ good picture don't have one or the other.

Sony KDL40EX500 (no integrated HD tuner)
PanasonicTC-L42U25 (no analogue audio output)

Thanks all!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone? 

I know this request is below everyones expectations of a good home theater monitor, but it is what we need for this situation. It will be used for local news, sports, and a weekend movie.

A flat panel HDTV (42"ish, 1080P/120Hz) w/ analogue audio output for a stereo, and built-in HD tuner for over the air HD broadcasts (I forget what they are called). 

*The Sony KDL40EX500 has these tuner specs: *
Channel Coverage : VHF: 2-13ch UHF: 14-69ch CATV (analog): 1-135ch CATV (digital) : 1-135ch
Color System : NTSC
Number of Tuners (Analog) : 1(Hybrid)
Number of Tuners (Digital) : 1(Hybrid)
TV System (Analog) : M
TV System (Digital) : ATSC
Tuner (Cable) : QAM
Tuner (Terrestrial) : ATSC™ / NTSC

*And for audio this spec:*
Audio Out : 1(Rear)

Will the Sony do what I want?
Thank you fellow members.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

Analog output is a killer in today's market because everything has gone digital, I don't know of any manufactures with the combination you are looking for. My only question for you is why you are looking at LCD instead of plasma since you are coming from a CRT.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The sony Absolutely has the built in HD tuner, its the Hybrid ATSC tuner specified, however as said it most likely won't output the analog audio from a digital channel. There are units that can convert the digital audio to analog stereo.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

DeBo said:


> Analog output is a killer in today's market because everything has gone digital, I don't know of any manufactures with the combination you are looking for. My only question for you is why you are looking at LCD instead of plasma since you are coming from a CRT.


Our town home is really bright and it is very difficult to watch an afternoon football game w/ our 26" HD CRT and I can't imagine the glare on a 42" TV.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> The sony Absolutely has the built in HD tuner, its the Hybrid ATSC tuner specified, however as said it most likely won't output the analog audio from a digital channel. There are units that can convert the digital audio to analog stereo.


Thanks on the tuner question. I says it has 1 digital sound output and 1 audio output. Is that analogue? I can't find a picture of the rear.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The owner's manual for this HDTV is available on the Sony Bravia website. It definitely has both an ATSC tuner, suitable for off-the-air broadcasts or cable (its illegal to sell a TV in the US without these features built in) and an analog stereo output.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I finally made the plunge and bought the Sony Bravia KDL-46EX500 46" 1080P/120hz LCD TV. 

It works w/ over the air HD and has analogue audio output so I can use it w/ my current audio system. 
480i SD TV programs and news w/ live feeds look pitiful, while some minor HD stations look overly contrasty, dark, and harsh. But up-converted DVDs and mainstream HD TV programs look good. 

Overall, I like the picture size but I'm less than impressed w/ TV programs.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Well I finally made the plunge and bought the Sony Bravia KDL-46EX500 46" 1080P/120hz LCD TV.
> 
> It works w/ over the air HD and has analogue audio output so I can use it w/ my current audio system.
> 480i SD TV programs and news w/ live feeds look pitiful, while some minor HD stations look overly contrasty, dark, and harsh. But up-converted DVDs and mainstream HD TV programs look good.
> ...


If someone could develop a device that improved TV programs they would find riches beyond their wildest dreams . It's a shame that TV content seems to get worse faster than technology gets better.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

TV programs need to catch up for sure. When everything, including the cameras they shoot with, finally is 1080P HD then we will have TV nirvana. The way it stands a CRT still offer the best picture for standard def TV programs in my experience, coming from a CRT HDTV.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

We will be on 4k displays by the time they get fully upgraded to 1080p cameras LOL

I do agree CRT still has the best picture for SD.


----------

